# Hymer wing mirrors



## christedman (Aug 5, 2009)

I am attempting to work out whether my wing mirrors can fold in. (97 hymer 584). The arms seem to be well embedded into a holder on the door. They do not appear to move, but there is a grease nipple on the holder. On the bottom of the arm, under a plastic cover, is a large, well rusted nut. Any ideas on whether this should fold in?

Chris.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Chris,
We have a LHD '97 B534 and had the same problem. Southdowns, who sold us the van seemed clueless about it and foolishly I decided to leave the problem for after the hols.
Coming through a toll booth in a tunnel under Marseille, I crept forward to throw money into the basket and just clipped a panel with the RHS mirror. We were doing about 0.1 mph but it ripped off the mirror complete with its mounting, leaving a nasty mess.

Pull down the plastic cap and remove the plug. The mirror should the slide upwards on the dovetailed arrangement. WD40 and gentle tapping may be necessary to enable the assembly to be removed from fixed part, which is attached to the van body with four screws.
I removed the fixed part to be used for holding the assembly to do the rest of the operation.
The rusty nut can be removed after liberally soaking with WD40 and then the end of a coil spring will be seen. More WD40 and patience and the spring can be pulled out after which the mirror arm should eventually be able to be loosened.
It will be worth it in the long run.
Best of Luck,

Brian

PS. Screwed the holder to a fixed solid lump of timber whilst easing the arm to and fro. Very small rotation at first then more until it all came out. Now grease regularly.

Hope this helps.


----------



## peeter (Aug 6, 2009)

*hymer mirror*

I used to fold the mirror on my 584 2001 back to park up close to a wall.I found after folding back a few times it would not stay in position.The garage looked at it and said the ajustable position holder no longer worked and suggested a new mirror!!. I have now put tape around it to hold it in place,and that seems to work if a bit untidy.


----------



## provencal (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi again Chris, 

If your mirrors ('97 vintage) are like ours, the large nut adjusts the amount of compression of the coil spring to adjust the rotational resistance of the mirror. In this way, you can set the mirror arm to lift out of the vee at the base at a force just above that created by windage. 

Hope this is useful, 

Brian


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

christedman said:


> I am attempting to work out whether my wing mirrors can fold in. (97 hymer 584). The arms seem to be well embedded into a holder on the door. They do not appear to move, but there is a grease nipple on the holder. On the bottom of the arm, under a plastic cover, is a large, well rusted nut. Any ideas on whether this should fold in?
> 
> Chris.


Chris

Remove the plastic cap and slacken the nut. Once the nut is only half on the thread, tap it upwards with a mallet. When the shaft is loose, remove the nut and spring.

You now should be able to withdraw the mirror and shaft. It may be rusty and need cleaning with some emery paper. Grease the shaft and re-assemble. tighten the nut until you are unable to fold the mirror, then back it off until you can.

I can't fold my mirrors back, they are too big, so I fold them forward.

Hope this helps

Doug


----------

